# Dog barks and cries whenever we leave



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Does she like marrow bones? Frozen peanut butter kongs?


----------



## Lacy's Mommy (Dec 14, 2012)

We got a huge meaty bone and like I said, she becomes interested for a minute, chewing and licking it, but then she runs off looking for us.


----------



## svlatitudes (Dec 20, 2012)

My buddy does the howling and crying thing whenever we leave him alone. Did you get any useful tips?


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

Lacy's Mommy said:


> We can't even leave her in another room with the door shut.. She is so clingy! My boyfriend bought her when she was a very young puppy around 4 years ago, and just last year he moved and he couldn't take her with. She was leashed up in his uncle's garage for several months. I think this may have a lot to do with why she is this way. I am home every day as I do not work, but I do have some appointments coming up in the morning in the next month and I have no one to watch her. I can't leave her barking while I leave for 2 hours; I live in an apartment complex and the neighbors will complain. I don't know what to do! The toy trick doesn't work, in about a minute she becomes bored and starts looking for me or my boyfriend. HELP!


This is why I am an advocate of crate training. It helps the dogs have their own space and feel secure when I leave for work. They also are less than interested in what I leave inside the crate in terms of toys but they are so used to going in at night and when I am not home that it is second nature now. 







This link is to a video on crate training

It's hard when your dog already has free reign of the house when you leave. But with enough practice while you are home, it should be a safe place for them while your gone. 

Good luck!


----------

